# Onpoint Vizsla



## christeeny (Jan 23, 2012)

I would really connect with others who have bought their Vizslas from this breeder....I'm in love with my V....Maxwell (Baraboo Jed) will be 5 in March.....Parents were Splash and Newman!!!!!


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

You've come to the right place, I'm pretty sure there are several users who have Onpoint Vizslas. 

Off the top of my head (okay, using the User Map too), Crazy Kian and treetops1974 have Onpoint V's.

There are too many posts for me to list, but you might try searching (type onpoint in the box to the right), and read some of those posts. Several owners have posted about them before.


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

This thread http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,2991.0.html may also prove useful.


----------



## SweetCaroline (Jul 26, 2011)

Magnus (Onpoint's That Old Black Magic) was born on Nov. 4, 2009; we brought him home on Jan 9th, 2010.

His parents are Ellie May + Rowdy 

There are several Onpoint Vs in the Ottawa area.


----------



## VizslaNewbies (Jun 10, 2011)

Hello!

Our Baby Dax is from Onpoint as well. He's 7 Months old now. His parents are Sammy and Sweet Georgia Peach. 

I believe Dax and Newman are related through Sammy and one of the other Vizsla' owners we know here in Ottawa named Loki who is also related to Newman. I could be mistaken but I recall having a conversation.

Pleasure to meet you! If you're in the Ottawa area pls msg us  always looking to meet V-Lovers.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Here's Mischa checkin' in. 
She's turning 2 next week. 

Onpoint sells a lot of puppies, and many of us owners end up on here as there a re not that many Vizsla forums to choose from.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Hello from Kian who will be 3 on St. Patty's day. 
He was made by Rowdy and Ellie May.


----------



## christeeny (Jan 23, 2012)

Wow....how cool is this!!!! Awesome.... We are in Midland, Michigan...Love to keep in touch!!!


----------



## SweetCaroline (Jul 26, 2011)

> Hello from Kian who will be 3 on St. Patty's day.
> He was made by Rowdy and Ellie May.


Hey! That means that Kian is Magnus' older brother! Literally! 

I wonder if they are similar in temperament?


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

SweetCaroline said:


> > Hello from Kian who will be 3 on St. Patty's day.
> > He was made by Rowdy and Ellie May.
> 
> 
> ...


That depends, is Magnus an awesome big brother??? ;D


----------



## tracker (Jun 27, 2011)

We got Lui from onpoint as well, he turned 1 Jan 18th.


----------



## malessard (Aug 1, 2011)

christeeny said:


> I would really connect with others who have bought their Vizslas from this breeder....I'm in love with my V....Maxwell (Baraboo Jed) will be 5 in March.....Parents were Splash and Newman!!!!!


Seamus is definitely related to your guy as his parents were Newman and W.D. He is 3y.o. a bundle of fun 2 hours of daily exercise (offleash running) and we still don't seem to find the end of him at the end of the day. He's adorable even though he wants constant attention (ok I'm exaggerating maybe we get a good 2 hours of break daily!) 

Enjoy!


----------



## Michi246 (Aug 21, 2012)

I have two Onpoint Vs and im in east ottawa. Pitter (sweat georgia peach and hottshot) and Uno (Axel and Jinx). I would love to meet up! feel free to reply to me and we can have an ottawa V meet up

Michi and Uno


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Our girl isn't from Onpoint but has relatives on both sides who are


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Whistler's father Romeo was from Onpoint's Newman and Onpoint's Smart Aleck


----------



## Hockey Dog (Jun 8, 2010)

Koda is an Onpoint V. Parents are Jinx and Axel.
Born March 9, 2010.
Had 4 Brothers and 4 Sisters.....Not sure where they live?


----------



## yv0nne (Aug 25, 2012)

AcadianTornado said:


> Whistler's father Romeo was from Onpoint's Newman and Onpoint's Smart Aleck


Did your Vizsla come from Egerton Vizslas? Penny's dad is Romeo& I'm almost 100% certain (Penny is asleep on my lap& will object greatly if I get up to check for sure) that he is from Onpoint


----------



## yv0nne (Aug 25, 2012)

Looks like you got an Egerton Vizsla as well ..Romeo is Onpoint Nova's Romeo is Penny's dad! Who is your pups mum?


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Piper is Whistler's mom! He was the first born out of a litter of 7 and now is just past 5 months .. He looks just like Romeo


----------



## Shake (Dec 27, 2011)

Michi246 said:


> I have two Onpoint Vs and im in east ottawa. Pitter (sweat georgia peach and hottshot) and Uno (Axel and Jinx). I would love to meet up! feel free to reply to me and we can have an ottawa V meet up
> 
> Michi and Uno


My lil guy Zaius was born on October 22, 2010. His parents are Sweet Georgia Peach and HottShot. Would Pitter happen to be his brother?


----------



## city_dog (Feb 16, 2012)

Sammy (Onpoint's Sweet Child of Mine) is out of Jinx & Axel 
Born Dec 27 2011 (someone's got a birthday coming up!!!)


----------



## Michi246 (Aug 21, 2012)

Shake, Yes I your V and my pitter might just be siblings! how cool is that!


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

Bacchus is from Onpoint
Parents - Sammy & Peach
We are only 2 hours or less from Ottawa.


----------

